# White Stingray



## tommydale1950 (Jan 30, 2018)

I came across a White Sting Ray and was wondering how many years Schwinn offered this color . It looks to be og paint and is a  single speed. It does have a slick on it .I will be getting the serial #  later today...


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 30, 2018)

You'll have to date the frame because, I think there's 4 maybe 5 possibilities for white stingray, Albeit by far I'm not a stingray guy:  1 cotton picker. 2 not cotton but made same time. 3. 76 bicentennial, should have red white and blue graphics and potentially 76 without the graphics. 4.  repop cotton picker but Chicago made and finally, post 2002 china repop cotton, easily distinguished B/C the joints are not smooth but welded and if any chrome left, it'll rust before your very eyes. . . ,


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 31, 2018)

he sold it for 425 , nevermind...


----------



## 72runner (Feb 11, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> You'll have to date the frame because, I think there's 4 maybe 5 possibilities for white stingray, Albeit by far I'm not a stingray guy:  1 cotton picker. 2 not cotton but made same time. 3. 76 bicentennial, should have red white and blue graphics and potentially 76 without the graphics. 4.  repop cotton picker but Chicago made and finally, post 2002 china repop cotton, easily distinguished B/C the joints are not smooth but welded and if any chrome left, it'll rust before your very eyes. . . ,



Never made a repop cotton picker. ESP in this day and age lol


----------

